# One technique (Photomatix)



## Mendoza (Sep 5, 2009)

Here's a suggestion for one way to work with HDR images (created in Photomatix).  I'm sure a lot of other people have thought of the same idea, but if you haven't it might be worth a shot. 
The technique is simply to combine one HDR image processed using the _Tone Compressor_ method with another processed using the _Details Enhancer_ method.  For example:






^_Tone Compressor_





^_Details Enhancer_





^_Combined_

In the preceding example the images were blended (Multiply) using Photoshop, though another method I've found sometimes effective is to use _Exposure Fusion _within Photomatix.  One could argue how the final image is similar enough to the second image that it would've been simpler just to do some post-processing of the second image, and that's valid; but this is just one example.
Most of the time this technique is unnecessary but under certain circumstances the results are satisfying enough to warrant it.  And if one _begins_ with the intention of combining two identical HDR images processed using different methods, one will process the images to be more in balance with each other than as standalone efforts.  Photomatix facilitates this technique by allowing the user to quickly switch between Details Enhancer and Tone Compressor.
(Take it, throw it away; there it is.)​


----------



## elvogt3 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi,
I'm new to photomatix and am not clear about the difference between Details Enhancer and Tone Compressor. I've been working with them thinking that settings in both of them are combined when selecting the Process button. So I've come to realize different results are created depending on which tab you are on when selecting the Process button.

So what's the advantage of working with one over the other? And when and why would you merge a Details Enhanced image with a Tone Compressor image?

This is all very confusing and not clear in any of the Help references or online tutorials I've been reviewing.

Thank you


----------



## manaheim (Sep 14, 2009)

That's certainly interesting.  I, too, am a bit lost on what the hell I'm doing in photomatix with some of these tools... I get decent outputs, but I'm mostly fiddling.


----------

